# Petit réseau sous Mac OS9



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Avril 2000)

Bonjour, 
Je dispose de 2 iMac DV sous OS9 qui sont reliés par 1 câble Ethernet croisé pour le partage des données (et çà marche au poil)
je désirerais en outre faire 2 choses:
partager l'imprimante (Espon 850 avec câble USB/série) et l'accès internet via RNIS (isdn Vigor 128 USB) sans chaque fois passer les câbles d'une machine à l'autre, Questions:
1 cela est-il possible ?
2 si oui, comment ?
Merci de votre aide...

------------------


----------



## cl97 (17 Avril 2000)

pour partager ton imprimante epson, il y a un shareware qui s'appelle epsonshare et qui devrait répondre à tes attentes
En ce qui concerne le partage de ta connexion internet, il y a un soft qui s'appelle surfdoubler  http://www.vicomsoft.com/surfdoubler/surf.main.html 

christophe


----------

